# Leg O Lamb... My first ever.



## YelojktBob (Apr 22, 2018)

I have never made or even eaten Leg of Lamb before so when my friend called me up on Friday evening and said he bought one and that I was going to cook it for him, I didn't know where to begin or what to expect. I used a variant of the Chefsteps recipe. I scored the leg and seasoned it with a combo of salt, fresh cracked black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, thyme, rosemary, and a good bit of fresh ground mustard powder. Rubbed that in the leg, double bagged, and vac sealed it. It cooked at 132° for about 27 hours. I then put it in a 500° oven for 10 minutes to tighten it up. I balled some foil up to get air to circulate underneath the leg while in the oven. It was AMaZiNg!!! So tender and juicy, unreal. The company we had over were first time sous vide witnesses and they all want to know when and what is next. Definitely won't be my last lamb experience.


----------



## noble captain (Apr 22, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow, nice job!
Al


----------

